# Waiting on Baby...



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

We have been waiting for about 3 weeks now, for one of my mares (Vana) to have her baby. When I bought her, I was told that she would be due "_at the end of May_". Well, here we are, 2nd to last day of the month, and... *no baby*. Reading some of the other threads had me in stitches yesterday, since I could relate. The horses are out at my mom's place, she is keeping and eye on her to make sure, if Vana goes down, she can call me right away. I have my daughter go and check her before she goes riding, and she send me pictures of her vulva, lol, so I can see how she is progressing. I was out there Tuesday, and snapped some recent photos. She is a veteran mare used to having pasture babies, I have reached the point now where it will happen when it happens, lol. That's not to say I am not like everyone else, anxiously waiting for her to *even* look like she is laying down







. I have included Tuesday's pictures as well as the stud she is bred (back) to and their colt from last year.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful horses! Waiting on babies is so stressful! She will probably drip milk for a day or so before she waxes.

Getting close, though! My mare gets checked this Monday for pregnancy, keep your fingers crossed for me, please!!

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers *AND* toes crossed, lol. I was able to get some colostrum out of her a couple of weeks ago, and she was dripping from her vulva a couple of times in the last couple of weeks, but I think it is just her body prepping for baby. We even *almost* postponed going away last weekend camping, but I figured she will have it when she/ it is ready to be born.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful horses!! cant wait to see the baby!!!! my mare dripped for almost 2 weeks...drove me insane!!! our little guy is almost 6 weeks old now...seems like so long ago I was on pins and needles!! Happy foaling!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I was on night and day watch with a job that turned into full time. I stayed up till 3am each night and get up for work. That was for a month. The only time she ever dripped was the night before when it turned white.  
Good luck and have a safe foaling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... we will gladly share in your waiting!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone... I love looking at all of the pictures. There are so many beautiful horses out there! Nice to meet other horse crazy people out there who are experiencing the same thing! I think the girls at work are sick of listening to me talk about Vana's udder! :lol:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my mare the first of April and was told she was due "any day". We waited and waited, it got to the point that we decided she may not even be pregnant, so we quit watching her. On May 2, during the worst weather possiable she had the most beautiful colt.
I guess they have them when they are ready not when we are 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooo, that horse is iceman dunnit or something like that? His barn name is Freeze xD I was going to breed my paint mare to him ages ago and have kept up with him and a couple of his foals since. Can't wait to see what your mare throws for you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

His name is Blue Eyed Dunnit and Hollywood Dun It is his grandfather. So far his foals I have seen have great conformation. Seeing my mare's colt from last year, and speaking with his owner, she stated that his foals reach full mature age /height around 4 years of age. This years "crop" seems to be fillies, predominantly leaning towards dunalinos, so I am keeping my fingers crossed. But just want a healthy baby...


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Today's glamour shots... a little bit of waxing going on and some minor clear leaking, but baby hasn't moved much (belly location-wise, lol).


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Falcor - there's great people on here. 
I have to say I LOVE that colt from last year - WHAT a beauty! Good luck and I hope it all goes well


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty mare! Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Today's episode contained Vana having a fly mask on for the first time. Trying to get her used to it little by little. Still no sign of having the baby any time soon. I think she is waiting for this weekend, since I will be busy setting up for my wedding on Saturday, lol. Think it is going to be a busy weekend if she does indeed have it!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Still no baby, but here are some pictures showing progress so far. Poor baby is so miserable since she is so heavy and we are having temps of 100+.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the recent nuptials! 

And 100+?! :shock: Poor girl must be so uncomfortable! Hopefully she has her soon!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, and I know she has to be miserable, and she does not like to be hosed down either. I left work Tuesday and my truck was reading 115, but cooled down to 105 driving home, lol.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Still no baby...*

UGH!!! I see all the babies and I am still waiting on m mare to drop hers!!! I think it is waiting for cooler weather, so maybe sometime in October, lol (still thinking/hoping mid July). :think: These are yesterday's pictures of her. From the side, it almost looks like she is not preggo, but from the back... "He" is still moving around a lot, and likes to be "scratched". For now, I guess I will continue to satisfy my baby urge off everyone else's pics!!! :lol:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

It's hard to believe she is pregnant! Good Grief, at this stage, Merlot looked like she needed to be towed around by a tug boat.
;-)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

When I bought my mare I was told she was ready to drop!! That was Feb. the 10th. She just had hers on the 9th! My mare never really looks preggo until about 3 days before she had the baby she blew up!! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Was the moon ur friend last night? Do we have a baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

No. Sir Moon sorely disappointed me again last night. And you?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

No luck either 😢...Back to the waiting game.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

My daughter went and checked Vana out before school and said she is extended and leaking (but still not holding my breath). I will be going out tonight since the farrier is coming out, so I will get updated pictures.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for you!! 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope your farrier visit goes well! Lol. I hope tonight is your lucky night!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Farrier visit went great. All 5 got trimmed (we don't shoe them), even baby boy. He needed some ground manners on standing still while his foot was held up, but it only took about half an hour for his first trim. Here are some of tonight's pictures of Vana. I think part of why she is not "huge" is that she is 15.3 hands, so she has a lot of room in there, and last years colt is still not big yet. He will be broke as a 3 year old most likely.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> When I bought my mare I was told she was ready to drop!! That was Feb. the 10th. She just had hers on the 9th! My mare never really looks preggo until about 3 days before she had the baby she blew up!! Good Luck to you!!


Do you have any pix of your mare right before foaling?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

No, unfortunately. And since she was a "pasture" broodmare, and the stallion was put in, I can only guess and breed date and how long her "typical" gestation might be. That is why I have kind of given up guessing, and just sit back and wait now. As long as my vet says she is good, I will try not to worry much. She has had 11 babies, so she knows what she is doing. I would love to be able to watch, but I just want a good, healthy baby on the ground. Plus, she is miserable since the temps have been in the high 90s to low 100s.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I have also decided to just let nature run its course......this baby waiting has consumed me.......hopefully, as I stress less, shadow will progress more.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing pretty mare!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what subbing means?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

like suscribing to the thread. that way when people reply I get a notification..


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm with you Teeallmee!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*And the waiting goes on...*

Yesterday's pics...my daughter was "holding" her by simply scratching under her chin. (and the green hay net was taken out of the pasture after these were taken, no worries  )


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She looks good. Too bad she can't tell us when she is going to let go of that baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. From the side she still doesn't look "that" pregnant, lol! We are all going gray from waiting!


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> Thanks. From the side she still doesn't look "that" pregnant, lol! We are all going gray from waiting!


Do you ever find yourself second guessing that maybe she isn't pregnant after all? It's amazing the head games we play as we wait.........and wait......and wait.........lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

second guessing, third guessing... but she has the colostrum and I have felt "him" move, and the vet pretty much confirmed she is pregnant, just not as far along as the breeder said she should be. Since I have been waiting since May (her original due date)... I have been on the roller coaster a while!!!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Tonight's glamour shots... and more waiting...*

Mama is still not ready to let go...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is beautiful! I kind of giggled when I saw the little "fluffies" on her tail


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

They can't hold in to these babies forever can they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I got sooo excited when I saw our post! I thought for sure you had foal! Sage still looks great! She doesn't look uncomfortable at all. I think she is LOVING all of this attention! Do you have any pix of her udders? I am interested in seeing how bagged up, if at all she is.......


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Teeallmee said:


> I got sooo excited when I saw our post! I thought for sure you had foal! Sage still looks great! She doesn't look uncomfortable at all. I think she is LOVING all of this attention! Do you have any pix of her udders? I am interested in seeing how bagged up, if at all she is.......


VANA looks great, I mean! Lol.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I get them mixed up too... They r making us crazy!!!! 😜😳😜😳😜😳
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

paintluver said:


> She is beautiful! I kind of giggled when I saw the little "fluffies" on her tail


Thanks. She is 18, and while this will be baby 12 (so she knows what she is doing), it will only be my 2nd foal born (1st with her), so I really want to be there if I can be. I trimmed the top of her tail to keep her clean, since she has been leaking for a while, keeps the flies off.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

MsLady said:


> They can't hold in to these babies forever can they?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am beginning to wonder, at this point. I was kind of hoping that since this was Labor Day (hint, hint, hint):???:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Teeallmee said:


> I got sooo excited when I saw our post! I thought for sure you had foal! Sage still looks great! She doesn't look uncomfortable at all. I think she is LOVING all of this attention! Do you have any pix of her udders? I am interested in seeing how bagged up, if at all she is.......


Nope... still waiting. They are all probably going to drag this out as long as they can to get all the attention they can, lol. I have not taken any recent pics of her udder since she is not filling out much. We have been having high temps, so I am thinking that she may not bag til just before she has it. Vana looks a little miserable, but I think that is due to the temps. She is more irritable when "he" has been moving around a lot, but she would rather have her scratchings.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Here is what her udder looked like today, so I am definitely not using them to judge by. She has some huge veining going on, but no edema, so that is good. I am keeping an eye on the position of the baby in the belly and her vulva.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Shadow's teats are elongated like Vana's. I can express clear, yellow flud, but still no milk. Not much of a bag either........


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep, they sound alike, but Vana is only sweating by her flanks and "armpits" lol. Sounds like poor Shadow is miserable, but may be getting closer!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I've decided all 3 are going to have them on the same day...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Lol... could we possibly hope for Monday??? They would be the three musketeers! (yeah, not holding my breath either!!!:lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That would be funny, they put us through this then we have 3 foals at once 😜😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I finally came across your thread. I hope you have a healthy foal soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks... I seem to think we are the last 3 hold outs for this year's crop of foals.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

So still waiting on foals? I will join the line lol been staying at my father in laws place where the horses are kept every night so been staying here for the last 3 nights currently wathing tv and walking down to do checks every 3 hrs not to bad when something good on tv but pretty boring when nothings on. Anyway just thought id join the cue of waiting crazy for foal to be born people if that even makes sense haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep, no further news on the home front here! MsLady and Teeallmee have been quiet, so maybe they have better news. Here are yesterday's glamour shots!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

The wait must be driving you crazy! Waiting for my maiden mare to foal this summer drove me nuts! (mostly the excitement of waiting haha) she actually "followed the books" when it came to foaling surprisingly! Showed a lot of the classic pre foaling signs and foaled at 332 days. I noticed she looked restless out in her pasture and milk was SQUIRTING out with every step she took. So brought her into her foaling stall and as soon as she got inside went into labor! Was pretty amazing  can't wait to see your foal!!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep... but I still have all my hair:rofl:! I just want everything to go smoothly and have a nice healthy baby on the ground. This is my first with this mare, so even though she is a veteran, I am still worried a little. She is outside her "due date", but since I have had to revamp a couple of times, who knows when she was actually bred. If she does not have it by the end of this month, my vet wants me to bring her in to get an ultrasound.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Still waiting over here too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ok, lol, you guys were scaring me for a minute there!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I wish... Life just got in the way (actually strep throat 😷). Everyone is back on track and foal watch is up and running 100%!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> Yep, no further news on the home front here! MsLady and Teeallmee have been quiet, so maybe they have better news. Here are yesterday's glamour shots!


Sorry for being a little quiet.........started school this week...( I am a special Ed teacher....). I thought for sure I would come home to a foal after work. From the looks of MsLadys Sage, my guess is the she ill surprise us first!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing yet 😜😜!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> Yep. If she does not have it by the end of this month, my vet wants me to bring her in to get an ultrasound.


That sounds like a great idea. I may need to do that as well. According to Shadows previous owner's calculations, she is 364 days in foal today. She wasn't eating large amounts of hay at a time last week, but now she is eating like a ........well, you know....a HORSE! Lol.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Nada here. Spent a lot of time with the kiddos tonight and scratching Vana's belly, since she can't reach around herself. Poor mares. We have been have mid 90 degree weather here still, so I am more than ready for fall, and I imagine she is too.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you see/feel a lot of movement in Vana's belly?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Just by her flanks, her belly is too round, lol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Falcor74 said:


> Nada here. Spent a lot of time with the kiddos tonight and scratching Vana's belly, since she can't reach around herself. Poor mares. We have been have mid 90 degree weather here still, so I am more than ready for fall, and I imagine she is too.


This is the worst part of late (in the year) foals. The mares are miserable carrying all that weight in the heat and bugs....Good luck!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep, and considering she was "suppose" to have it in May, with the breeder's other mares, she is definitely holding out on me! Luckily, our snows usually hit until December and January.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Here are yesterday's glamour shots. She is starting to look like she is losing weight, due to the baby dropping. From the front or back, you can't see the baby, but definitely from the side.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

And tonight's pics... mama is so ready to be done with the itchy belly!


----------



## lilbit (Aug 24, 2013)

okay I will admit my ignorance but can't a vet determine how far along she is?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

these mares will start thinking there famous soon and us crazy people waiting on foals are the paparazzi haha my phones full of pictures of either horse belly or boobies or vjay jays lol here's to hoping they put us out of our misery soon


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Lol sarahb87, I know. I keep moving the pictures to my laptop so I don't max out the memory in my phone!

lilbit, the vet came out a week and a half ago, and checked her and said she was just not as far along as we thought (since she was pasture bred before I got her). She said she is progressing well otherwise, and to not stress her out with a trailer ride (since she would prefer to US her at the clinic), unless she goes more than 4 more weeks (so roughly 2 more before she goes in).


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I will say, she hides it remarably well. My mare is due in may 2014 and looks more pregnant than your does:shock:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I know, and I was beginning to doubt myself and the breeder, but the vet confirmed the pregnancy, just not the due date, lol. The baby has been laying lengthwise almost the entire pregnancy it seems.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Come on mama we want a baby! LOL


----------



## lilbit (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see the new baby when it does get here...how nerve racking for you..


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep! Think I have been through every emotion on this coaster!!! Just want a healthy baby, then I will bore everyone with baby pics, lol.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think id be in a mental home if i had been waiting for as long as u have lol so i take my hat off to u for still being sane fingers crossed u will be put out of your misory soon and she will pop that foal out lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I am more frustrated than anything since I can't guarantee when she was even bred, since I did not own her at that time. I just have to go on what the breeder said. We have already revamped her due date twice.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah i can imagine your frustration :-( our mare was ai so i habe her exact date though thats not helping much as she still hasnt foaled yet lol. I think i need to take down hr service certificate and show her that she is due and she should have the foal now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

lol... just take a picture when she sticks her tongue out at you. Next year both my mares are going out to the same facility (still have to decided which 1 of 2 studs to breed either/both to), so they will be hand bred. I will know exactly when they are bred, but will still have to guess at gestation length. At least it will give me a better idea anyways. I am going out tonight to check on her... just don't want her to drop it in the mud! She has a carport big enough for all 5 horses, but she doesn't like it under there. UGH!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I got all excited... I saw u posted again today and I just knew she had it or was in labor!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Not that I know, lol. I was not able to make it out to them last night (they are out on my mom's property, so...). definitely checking on her tonight as right now I don't like to miss a night if I can help it.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We didn't check on Sage this morning, we are going tonight, so maybe both of us will have good news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers, toes, legs, arms all crossed for us both!!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive been sleeping at my mums place for the last 8 days so i can walk down and check her of a night thinking i will be here for a while. I consider not staying over then i think to myself if i dont stay she will have it so end up staying haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

And the one night you don't stay you will be up all night anyways, lol!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol yep thats true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Still no baby... tonight's photos.*

It was raining and muddy, and all the horses were in ****y moods. The only big change I thought I saw was that her milk color seems to be going from clearish yellow to a little murky, so maybe good sign...


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

ohh good luck fingers crossed for u still no real change here like usual but will check again this afternoon when we feed up. On other news have just paid for and booked her in for next years foal. Hubby was meant to start campdrafting her again but he has been wanting a foal from this guy for ages now so he has decided to put her back in foal think I will be insane next year waiting on 2 foals ones bad enough


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We didn't get to go out to the horses tonight, so we still may have foal in the morning. It stormed this evening so we are hoping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fingers crossed for u mslady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, but still nothing 😡😡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah nothing here either lol


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I used to be brunette before all of this waiting.....now I am all gray! Lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep... have to re-dye mine again lol. We just got home from camping up in the mountains with the two boys, so thought maybe we would come home to a baby, but no go! Here are some pics from this weekend though. (I will post some of Vana tomorrow).


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry no baby yet, but so jealous of your trip! Your pictures are great! Glad you had a good time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. We had a blast and the boys were wonderful for never having been up to the mountains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lovely pics looks so nice and green to nice change to the brown here lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I know... I hated coming home, believe me!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

We're still waiting?! Ugh!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep... the countdown has begun though! If she does not have it by the 27th, she is going in to the vet's to have an ultrasound to figure out how far along she really is (so she will probably have it on the 26th, lol).


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Falcor74 said:


> Yep... the countdown has begun though! If she does not have it by the 27th, she is going in to the vet's to have an ultrasound to figure out how far along she really is (so she will probably have it on the 26th, lol).


She'll have it right after you spend the $$s to have the vet out ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Nope... no baby... just pics!*

Ok, as promised... here are pics from tonight. I think she is definitely showing a bigger belly, but maybe that is just my imagination.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm with you, I think her belly is getting bigger. I hope it isn't just wishful thinking 😉😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Falcor74 said:


> Ok, as promised... here are pics from tonight. I think she is definitely showing a bigger belly, but maybe that is just my imagination.


You don't want her getting bigger...you want her to lose 100 lbs overnight! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

True, but at least I can stop doubting myself that she is really pregnant, lol! She seems to have held onto this thing so long I keep second guessing if she is just really fat :rofl:!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You're gonna think I just threw a bucket of cold water, but I don't think that she is pregnant. =( **don't throw that shoe at me!!!**
Horses, like women, don't go more than a few weeks after the expected due date without serious problems. 
Plus, she would look like she swallowed a house, if she was really due right now. Are you sure...?
https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...AWr7oDgDg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=605&dpr=1


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yes, the vet confirmed, she just said she was not as far along as I was told. She is producing colostrum and is a bigger mare, and last year's colt is not big, so I am not expecting a big baby. This is the problem with pasture breeding, can't be sure on the "take" date! (no shoe throwing here, dogs would take off with them!)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So.....how is she doing???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Nada... just got back from checking on her. She is leaking a bit again and "he" is moving around a lot tonight and ****ing mom off, but I don't think she is going to go tonight.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You know, we are going to be bored after they are born. We are going to go through foal watch withdrawls...lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate to agree with everyone else, but I have doubts about the mare being pregnant as well. I don't see a pregnant belly there. When was the ultrasound done? I understand not having an exact date when its pasture breeding you get, but she really doesn't look pregnant to me. 

Mind you I have seen a mare said to not be pregnant by vet done ultrasound, and it turned out a filly was magically on the ground one morning(true story-friend's horse). This could be an unusual case as well. Im very curious on this one.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol i think i will be happy to be off foal watch at least till next year then i will be watching 2 mares now that will be doing my head in lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

MsLady... bored... what is this thing called "bored"??? I have a husband, a kiddo, 4 dogs, 2 cats, 5 horses, am taking care of my mom's house and animals, work 4 12 hour days, and the days I am not working I am training my colt, running errands, and cleaning. I am lucky to get 6 hours of sleep a night, lol.

My2Geldings... you are not the first person to think that and if I did not know better I would tend to agree. Since the vet came out and checked her out when she floated my geldings teeth, I am going with her belief that she is just not as far along as she should be.

Sarahb87... me too. I will be taking both mares to be bred (but haven't decided which of 2 stallions since the breeder has 2 gorgeous paints). This breeder only hand breeds, so at least there will be no question on breed date, lol.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol.... Foal watch has become such a part of life this summer, we had Cowboy May 2, now "to be named", it is exciting. I am just as excited to see all of your foals hit the ground as I am my own. 

We won't be having any of our own next year, but my uncle will have one, so that is just as good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How was Vana this morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I don't know. I leave for work at 6 and she is out at my mom's place, so I go over after work. I may have my daughter swing over after school. That is the only bad thing about not having them right where I can see them all!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I know what you mean, our land is 15 miles away from our house, not too convenient in times like now. Really doing damage on our gas budget!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep! So, Sage is back to "normal", lol?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Still leaking and winking...lol. We will go back out there in a few hours. This morning she would walk a bit, stop, catch her breath, walk some more. She's just a big tease! Oh well, we're having a good laugh and time so I guess that's all that matters in the long run!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

That and a healthy baby, lol! Our sanity comes last above all else!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sanity?? I think we lost that a few weeks ago..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

More than likely!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well guys still no foal here either. Was thinking we were close because of the runny poo but i dont know anymore shes playing with my head lol. She still has the clear fluid drops on her vjay jay first thought it might have been pee left over but she was scratching herself yesterday and i seen it drip out though not sure if that means anything. And its at that point now hubbys even going mad waiting lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

LOL... no reason why we should be alone in misery! Mine is up hunting that is the only reason he has not gone crazy yet, lol!!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol yeah first he was like oh i dont care she will have it when shes ready now he's like oh would she hurry up and have it lol i feel shes getting close though i said to him i think within the next 2 days but i have said that before lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You need to have a talk with her and tell her to get with the program!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Hubby is ridding this roller coster with me, he is just as confused, excited and exhausted as the rest of us. 

Getting ready to go check on Sagey Baby, wish us luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck mslady yeah hubby told me to tell her its not funny anymore hurry up amd get that baby out lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Well, nada here... and... the countdown begins. She now has 7 days, lol...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing going on here, we went to check on her but I think we did more harm than good. She is really cranky, she was pushing Lady away from us and bit Cowboy, so we came back home. We have a storm coming in around midnight and a full moon, so I'm still hoping for tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck to both of u ! Surely one of these mares will foal soon lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

You would think, lol, but nada here again today, just more dripping from her vulva. Her udder feels like it is getting a little bigger, but still not holding my breath. So we spent the day getting the little man used to feeling of a saddle, cinch and stirrups against his side (won't be ridden for at least another year).


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Must be something in the air... We felt like we were neglecting Cactus (our yearling) so we spent extra time with her today, I think we were there almost 3 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I was waiting for my daughter to get out of school to help get the round bale out of my truck, so I walked the line checking fences and picked up a little in the pasture. Then we worked on Flint (he is following my daughter). You can tell how worried he was about the whole thing!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He looks great, how old is he? He doesn't look bothered by it at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He is about 16 months. He has been such a dream to do everything with. I was expecting such a nightmare since he was born on a 360 parcel ranch and never handled. Nothing seems to phase him much.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think we have a lot in common! We got Sage and her 5 month old filly (Cactus) and Lady in foal with Cowboy April of this year. They ran on a 300 acre horse ranch with 20-30 other mares and 1 stud and had NEVER been touched by a human hand. 

Cactus will be a year old next month we are going slow, but just started walking her and puting the lead line around her belly like the girth. We will put the pad on her in a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Lol... did you get them in TX??? lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ok... just an update (no baby)...she goes in on Friday for an ultrasound, so I will know one way or another what is going on.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Here are last night's pictures... in some she still does not look pregnant, in others, there is a definite bell shape to her belly. I still feel she is, but "he" is hiding udder her ribs, but that's just me. Had some vulva changes last night, extended and was leaking, but then shrunk back up, lol. We will see what Friday brings.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You know now that you have the sonogram appt scheduled she isn't going to do anything until after that. She's gotta spend your money! Just any other kid!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I know... sneaky witch! If the vet feels she is pregnant, and far enough along, I may go ahead and have her induced. That way she is in a monitored environment and the foal can get everything it needs when born. I don't have much concern about something going wrong with the pregnancy, but with the foal.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Can you induce? I have never heard of doing it, but then again I haven't been around many pregnant mares!

I'm not going to lie, if you induce Vana, and Sage is still pregnant I'm going to say you cheated! 😂😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I have heard you can, but like a human it can be harder on the mare. And I don't want to have to put her through that if I can help it. Since this has gone on so long now, :think: I just want to make sure this foal is not too big. You call it cheating... I call it my competitive edge!!!:rofl:


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol.... Competive edge, I like that!! Come on Sage, we have until Friday to spit this thing out! 😝😝
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! Still nothing? Nothing happening here either. :-(


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

a vet will not induce unless absolutely necessary. Mares so not do well being induced and that alone can be life-threatening.

keep in mind, mares do not have due-dates. they have a suggested time-frame to foal. it can be 10.5 months, or it can go as long as 13 months. 

when the baby is ready, it will come. the foal is the one that starts the process of labor. its not the mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well still no news ? nothing here either haha my son says what if she never has it ... haha i said well she will have it just dont know when lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Teeallmee - nope... nada... but have stopped worrying about it (for the most part, lol). Since she has her vet appointment on Friday, will figure out what is going on with her then. :-?

CLaPorte432 - I will only have the vet induce if she feels that the foal is getting too big. Since I have been waiting since May and cannot confirm her breed date, I am not going to chance anything more than I have to. 

sarahb87 - I think all the mares have gone on strike and are keeping their legs crossed, lol. Just want them all born healthy and soon, before winter hits!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think ur gonna win this one, Sage is laughing at me today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Out of the running... *

 No baby... either she was never pregnant or she absorbed the fetus. The vet said there is no reason (internal) that there is anything wrong reproductive-wise, so we will try again next year. So, you guys will have to make sure to share plenty of baby pics for me!

Please, any naysayers please keep your comments to yourselves. This is disheartening in itself.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Naw sorry to hear that falcor :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks... you guys will just have to share yours!!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry 😞... Don't worry, u, Sarah and Teeallmee have put up with me this long, u'll still be the first to know!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. I still can't wait to see all of your (3)... I will overload on cuteness via your pics. I will focus on my 16 month old, and get both mares prepped to be bred in February/March. I am glad that at least now I now for sure. I waiting to hear back from the breeder on whether she ever had her preg checked.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I know Sage hadn't even had this one yet, but we are trying to decide if we are going to breed her next year. We are not going to breed her after the foal, it's just too late in the season, we are already looking at having to deal with a foal in winter. Like you we would breed her in Feb/March. 

We already have a yearling, 4 1/2 month old and now the foal so we will be busy. We are keeping what we have but people are interested in future foals. We still need to halter break Sage, my Uncle will help (OK, do) with that, we are best with the younger ones...lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

I am sorry to hear the news, but happy to know that Vana is healthy! That is the most important thing! All the waiting was exhausting, but know that I completely understand what you are going thru. Defeated....maybe......embarrassed....a little, but surrounded by friends who care! Bear hugs to you! Now, come on Ms. Lady, we need to see a foal after our long ordeals!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yep, to all of the above. And I am kind of relieved after all of it to not have to worry about a foal this winter. I will try again in the spring. Still no response from the breeder...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm trying!!! Sage is having this one for me and Falcor, I think we both deserve it 😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Honorary step-mom (ish), lol


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Still no baby??


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Nope, had her ultrasound-ed on Friday and there is no baby. Vet is not sure if she was never pregnant, or if she absorbed it early on. No baby for me this year


----------

